# Teresa Orlowski



## troja57 (22 Jan. 2011)

Ich suche Bilder von der unvergleichlichen Pornqueen. Allerdings - und jetzt kommts: angezogen! Hat irgendjemand was von ihr in "nicht nackt"? Kann auch jüngeren Datums sein, also Teresa kann älter sein ;-)

Klingt schon merkwürdig, was ich da geschrieben habe, aber ich lass es mal so stehen und hoffe...


----------



## troja57 (23 Jan. 2011)

Ich meine so etwas:


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (23 März 2011)

lebt die eigentlich noch


----------



## Punisher (23 März 2011)

Gibts Bilder von Ihr MIT Klamotten?


----------

